# Help!



## Equusketch (Jun 16, 2009)

I am a phsyical therapist myself and have a history of several dislocations/ligament tears from horseback riding and all the sports I have played. I was definately going to suggest you seek help from a PT to work on strengthening muscles around your weak joints to protect them more. Most knee problems often stem from muscle imbalances in the hips, so hopefully your physio will assess and address any weakness in your hips. I have a super unstable knee from multiple torn ligaments over the years and another kneecap that subuxates from a horsebackriding accident and I do A LOT of strengthening around my hips as well as balance training to condition my instrinsic muscles and although I still have episodes of buckling, it's manageable with lifestyle modifications (thankfully I can still ride). One of the ligaments I tore almost always has to be fixed with reconstructive surgery, but I keep putting it off for a multitude of reasons. 

If you are having repeated episodes of multiple joints collapsing and are prone to dislocations, you may want to be checked for a genetic condition known as Ehlers Danlos Syndrome which leads to weakened ligaments and subsequent dislocations. Women in general are also more prone to ligament laxity, so you may just be one of those hypermobile people without neccessarily having a medical condition.


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

I second the PT. I dislocated my hip when I was 17, from the time I was 12 up until this year I prained my ankle and tore things at least three times a year. My knees would lock when I would squat, and sometimes I would lay in the floor for an hour before someone realized something was wrong and came to pull my leg back in place. I went through PT from October of 2011 to march 2012. I have not twisted my ankle since. When my hips start to hurt, I do a simple excersise shown to me by my therapist to realign them, and the pain is gone almost instantly. My knee has locked once since then, but I was able to straighten it bymyself within a minute. It can't hurt anything to go and see what they can do for you!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## CharliesMom (Jul 7, 2009)

I don't have ligament issues but I do have arthritis issues and I'm 22. I can tell how much this means to you via your post so I thought I would chime in. PT and strengthening the muscles around the areas you find most painful. Our muscular system is there to protect our bones and joints, and as extra protection I might suggest using flexible braces and wraps around your back and your knees and ankles. Those will help with your stabilization issues as well. I have to wrap my knees sometimes in the winter months because cold just makes me ache horribly but it helps seal in warmth and gives me a little bit more support. 
Look into PT and talk to your doctors about using a low dose aspirin regimen to help with inflammation and pain. Don't give up!


----------



## Flora96 (Nov 27, 2012)

Thanks guys for the advice guys, it's much appreciated!!! At the moment i think I'm willing to try anything!  it sounds like the physiotherapy has really been effective for you guys so I hope it may have similar effects for me but I've been going since the end of summer and it has had small improvements in the everyday pain I receive walking on my knees but my bad episodes are still just as bad.... Or worse. I know that currently there are no avaliable surgeries that will help my knee condition according to my consultant. I have tried knee bandages but they tend to make things worse as the push my bones further into each other creating more pain.
I might look into the aspirin but I am reluctant as I worry about being dependant on pain medication From sucH a young age, I d however already take cod liver oil and glucosamine sulphate every morning  thank you all for your advice it is honestly so appreciated!! I will definately think about it all


----------

